
I love you, dad (2012) - asadlionpk
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/37823268132/i-love-you-dad/
======
loceng
I lost my father 3 weeks ago, the grieving the day before Father's day has
been difficult. Tomorrow I'm not sure I will be getting out of bed much.

------
spyder
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4916629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4916629)

------
comrh
> I now have an entire life to live without him existing.

That one's we love exist for eternity within us.

------
chazu
I have a lot of respect for Notch for a couple of reasons, one of which being
that he hadn't had an easy life before Minecraft and despite his enormous
success he was able to maintain a calm and rational public face under
circumstances that would drive most people mad several times over.

------
pervycreeper
[2012]

------
SchizoDuckie
Wow. Speechless.

